# Recycling



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So I cleaned out my flowerbeds and bagged the old soil/mulch. I was thinking I could spread the old stuff over a few problem areas of my lawn. Is this good or bad? The old stuff still has nutrients right??

Just wondering


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If weed free and not too much wood, then ok. Otherwise use a compost pile first to cook the weeds.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

The last two springs I have spread used wood mulch over my backyard. It took 2 -3 weeks until the grass grew over it and it disappeared. I don't think it made much of a difference but I didn't see any negative impacts either (nitrogen tie up). I mainly did it because I didn't want to bag it all up and haul it out to the curb over several trash pickups (I would guess ~10 large trash bags full). If you do this watch for rocks (I had several) and I don't mow my own yard but I imagine it could be interesting on the first mow (a little rough on your mower blades).

-tlg


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

No weeds but small rocks could be a problem...thanks


----------

